

Apple No Longer Innovates, Says the Man Who Helped Steve Jobs Design the Mac - sharmanaetor
http://www.theatlanticwire.com/technology/2013/09/apple-no-longer-innovative-says-man-who-helped-steve-jobs-design-mac/69334/

======
joeldidit
The question is why. I doubt Steve Jobs was that important (especially near
the end where it looked like he was losing control of the company). Do you
mean to tell me that none of the executives that were pining for more power
and to have things done their way shared the vision for an "innovation first"
culture? Are they really all that backward and stupid? Very strange.

